# Theme From Schindler's List



## catherinethegreat21

Gorgeous...:angel:


----------



## Bellinilover

It is, and by now it's certainly a classic (I'm old enough to remember when the film came out -- I was in high school at the time). My brother is a violinist, and I keep wishing he'd play it.


----------



## dzc4627

interesting. my day has been very Auschwitz-oriented: after learning a bit about it at school, some sobering research, photos, and footage at home, this was posted on the talk classical forums... kind of odd how things accumulate sometimes.

also--- sounds a bit like the swan from the carnival thing!


----------

